# Shipping fish



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

What are the approximate shipping charges if i were to ship a small bow of 3 or 4 fish from one major airport to another?


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

you could put them in a 2nd day usps priority box, 8.95$ + the strofoam/heat packs 11-12$


----------



## toddnbecka (Oct 23, 2004)

Generally, more than USPS Express Mail, and not as convenient all around.


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

i used priority mail(2nd day) all the time, granted i ship "hardy" fish though... fragile fish you might wanna do the over night...

buy bag buddies too, it will save there lives


----------

